# Mixing decoys



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

Never field hunted duck before, and looking to try this fall. Has anyone mixed in duck shells with their Canada goose decoys? I have 5 doz Canada goose shells and want to mix in a few duck shells to try and be able to hunt both species at the same time. Would I have success if I put the duck dekes upwind of the Canada shells?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Just run your Canada dekes and put up a spinner or 2, kill all the ducks you want.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Depends on how pressured the geese are. Sometimes they don't mind seeing duck decoys. Sometimes even when the mojos are turned off they will flare. Most times we just use goose decoys with mojos


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Your idea for setup is valid. While you often see birds intermixed in the field. It is generally the ducks that drop into the flock of geese and rarely the other way around which is why it is best to put the ducks upwind. The ducks will have to pass over you to land in the duck decoys but the geese will not have to pass over the duck decoys (which they seem to avoid) to land. Ducks are also more aggressive feeders and generally tend to be ahead of the geese in a field.


----------



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good info. Now comes the hard part...waiting for fall haha


----------

